# The End is coming...



## Ironlegs (May 14, 2014)

What do you guys think ?



The End is coming... by Bboy Ironlegs, on Flickr


----------



## AlanKlein (May 14, 2014)

Interesting.  Very highly stylized.  The sun burnout at the top pulls my eye out of the picture. Nice shot.


----------



## wyogirl (May 14, 2014)

I would crop the top to remove that sun spot.  For such a stylized photo, I think I like it.


----------



## NancyMoranG (May 14, 2014)

I like it. Now it needs a story! I agree to crop the sun out.
Nancy


----------



## sscarmack (May 14, 2014)

The sun is a part of the story. Don't crop it.


----------



## Ironlegs (May 14, 2014)

Well, if you guys notice there are light rays  It looks kinda good and adds to the atmosphere i think


----------



## Msteelio91 (May 14, 2014)

Cool shot! I also would suggest a crop right below the sun flare. Just a thought


----------



## wyogirl (May 14, 2014)

The light rays are cool and add to it.  The sunflare at the top keeps bringing my eye out of the picture.  It detracts from the story IMO.


----------



## mishele (May 14, 2014)

I like the style. It's a little over the top but it works. I played around with the crop a little bit and I would probably take some off the top. The cloud in the top right corner is a distraction and I don't like how the processing made it look!!
Fun shot!! Keep shooting!


----------



## Ironlegs (May 14, 2014)

Wouldnt the light rays look weird without the source of them ?

Everybody says something different... i am confused about what to do  But it keeps me motivated to keep taking pictures


----------



## wyogirl (May 14, 2014)

Ironlegs said:


> Wouldnt the light rays look weird without the source of them ?


No.  One assumes the source is behind the clouds.  You don't need to see the sun to know its there.


----------



## DarkShadow (May 14, 2014)

Nice shot! If you do remove the sun at the top as the suggested opinions you could easily clone it out so you don't lose a portion of the clouds do to a crop.


----------



## mishele (May 14, 2014)

Ironlegs said:


> Wouldnt the light rays look weird without the source of them ?
> 
> Everybody says something different... i am confused about what to do  But it keeps me motivated to keep taking pictures



Hey, these are all opinions. Take all the information in and use what you can. Maybe go back and try to mess with it some more and see if you feel the image can be improved.  Have fun!


----------



## Designer (May 14, 2014)

The title is not working for me.
The white building is not contributing, so clone it out.
Everything else is good.


----------



## Ironlegs (May 14, 2014)

Ah, the white building is local train station and i am not at that level yet. I dont even know how to clone stuff out in gimp correctly.


----------



## Designer (May 14, 2014)

Ironlegs said:


> Ah, the white building is local train station and i am not at that level yet. I dont even know how to clone stuff out in gimp correctly.



If you would like it gone, I or one of the other members could get it gone for you.  We love to diddle with stuff.


----------



## scotts2014se (May 14, 2014)

I like the building, I think it adds to the photo. I do agree about cropping the bright spot and maybe even some of the dark cloud. When I'm looking at it, I'm able to scroll down so the top of the monitor crops it, and as soon as it does my focus goes back to the tracks.


----------



## mmaria (May 15, 2014)

for some weird reasons I actually like the photo as it is


----------



## bribrius (May 15, 2014)

Ironlegs said:


> Ah, the white building is local train station and i am not at that level yet. I dont even know how to clone stuff out in gimp correctly.


might be easier just going to take another one than fixing this one.


----------



## petrochemist (May 15, 2014)

bribrius said:


> Ironlegs said:
> 
> 
> > Ah, the white building is local train station and i am not at that level yet. I dont even know how to clone stuff out in gimp correctly.
> ...



Only if you can be sure of getting such a dramatic cloudscape on the re-shoot, (and if you want to get rid of the station which I wouldn't).


----------



## Ironlegs (May 15, 2014)

I like it as it is too, i also have a version with the cropped top though.


----------



## manaheim (May 15, 2014)

It's a picture of railroad tracks, which is pretty cliché and common.
It's an overdone HDR, which is also pretty cliché and common.
Both of those things make it difficult for me to appreciate as a photograph.


----------



## Ironlegs (May 15, 2014)

Everything you said is right and i knew it before. That's why at first i disliked this picture, but people seem to like it.


----------



## bribrius (May 15, 2014)

Ironlegs said:


> *I like it as it is too*, i also have a version with the cropped top though.


well there ya go then. That's the main thing.


----------



## sm4him (May 15, 2014)

Ironlegs said:


> Wouldnt the light rays look weird without the source of them ?
> 
> Everybody says something different... i am confused about what to do  But it keeps me motivated to keep taking pictures



This picture, along with the varied comments, is a perfect example of recent discussions about "vision." If you're confused about what to do with it, perhaps it's because you don't *really* know what your VISION for this piece is. What are you trying to convey here? What do you want people to see, or feel, or experience, when they look at this?
THAT will give you a better idea of how to process it, whether or not to crop it, etc.

For me, the processing, and the title, makes it seem that what you're going for is a dark, foreboding feeling, a sense perhaps of impending doom.  If that's the case, I'd definitely lose the sun at the top, because it serves to brighten the whole image--for me, anyway, it changes this from a sense of impending doom to almost one of hope, seeing that the sun might just break through and eradicate the coming storm.

I do agree with Mish that the cloud on the upper right is distracting, it's WAY over-processed, imo.  I'd tone that down, or crop most of it out (which would happen anyway, if you crop out the sun).

The building, for me, actually ADDS to the story, but that small bit of white right next to the track in the distance is distracting, and again detracts from the overall "dark, gloom" atmosphere of the picture. I'd either clone it out or burn it so it's darker like the other building.

You say you don't know how to clone in gimp. What better time to learn than when you have piece that you can do it on? Google "how to clone in gimp" and you'll get plenty of tutorials you can try!


----------



## Ironlegs (May 15, 2014)

Yeah, that's exactly the look i was going for, some sort of apocalypse. Anyways, seems like this picture requires tons of work to look good and i think taking new one will take a lot less time. I am a very big newbie and there are tons of opportunities for me to take new pictures. However i still have these "dots" in the darker parts of clouds, i am not sure if its noise/posterization or whatever and i still dont know how to remove them, thats something that bothers me more, i get it in every picture i take.


----------



## DarkShadow (May 15, 2014)

I disagree that the picture needs tons of work,a little cloning is quick probably seconds of your time. The spots look like your sensor needs cleaning from sensor dust a normal maintenance part of digital sensor cleaning.


----------



## Dagwood56 (May 15, 2014)

I love this! I could go either way with the sun issue, I feel it works nice with and without the sun at the top, however I disagree greatly with the suggestion to remove the  white building, it adds a sign of life to the photo, either working or past tense. The tracks draw the eye into the photo nicely, without the buildings backs there, it would be too empty-in my opinion.


----------



## Designer (May 15, 2014)

Ironlegs; FWIW: I went ahead and made a copy of your photograph and cloned out that annoying white spot.  I can't post it, but I think I improved it.  If you wish, someone could do that again for you.  Just ask.  And if you do, you will have to change your profile preferences to *My Photos Are OK to Edit.*


----------



## Ironlegs (May 15, 2014)

DarkShadow said:


> I disagree that the picture needs tons of work,a little cloning is quick probably seconds of your time. The spots look like your sensor needs cleaning from sensor dust a normal maintenance part of digital sensor cleaning.



Sounds interesting, is the maintenance expensive ?


----------



## Designer (May 15, 2014)

Ironlegs said:


> DarkShadow said:
> 
> 
> > I disagree that the picture needs tons of work,a little cloning is quick probably seconds of your time. The spots look like your sensor needs cleaning from sensor dust a normal maintenance part of digital sensor cleaning.
> ...



Not if you do it yourself.  Learn the proper method, purchase some inexpensive but specialized materials, and do it yourself.


----------



## DarkShadow (May 15, 2014)

What Designer said^^ What camera do you have DSLR?


----------



## Ironlegs (May 15, 2014)

I use Cannon 550d with standard lens


----------



## DarkShadow (May 15, 2014)

There is some videos on sensor cleaning you tube etc.Its pretty easy but here is one as a general Idea except i would use the special cleaning solution on swab like on the second video is what you while be doing. Also You really don't need the light magnifier thingy to clean it you can buy kits of swabs and solution alone but do get the blower.I use a rocket blower.





VisibleDust. DSLR camera sensor cleaning. Remove satins of dust, oil, lubricant, water.

Important side notes or the mirror will drop on your swab or blower and can cause damage.
1.do not shut off camera power while cleaning.
2.Do not open battery door.
3.Do not open Card slot.


----------

